
Common Excuses Why Developers Don’t Test Their Software - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/common-excuses-why-developers-dont-test-their-software-908a465e122c
======
oriettaxx
The best when it says: "3\. Whenever you find a bug, write a test case to
cover it before fixing it"

I do really miss all RoR testing tools in PHP

